# Anybody know anything about Elektroblok's..?



## therising (Mar 1, 2007)

After spending the last couple of months away in our Hymer Van we are now back at home repairing all the bits that have broken / worn out / fallen off...

The main problem we are trying to resolve is with our Elektroblok - whilst on site in the UK we think we suffered a power surge which has blown one of the internal circuits. We did follow advice and tried changing the glass fuse, but it immediately blew again.

Following an email to Schaudt in Germany (Elektroblok manufacturers), we understand that the unit can be refurbished for around £100 and they will turn the repair around in a couple of weeks. 

We'd assume that to safely remove the unit we'd need to first disconnect the vehicle and leisure batteries, and presumably with no Elektroblok we will lose all our 12v facilities, however has anyone any experience of similar repairs and do you know if once it is removed, we can reconnect our vehicle battery and still have mobility!

Any advice would be appreciated! 

Andrew.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Not sure what would happen. There was a post on here about this a while back, but I can't find it.

They had theirs back in a week so if you could wait it might be better than plugging things back in and finding out the hard way.

Anyway this has bumped it back up for more knowledgeable people.

Johnny F


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It might have been this one you remember Johnny. It has some links in that might be useful . I guess if therising's electroblock incorporates the charger with it out the battery won't get charged nor will the distribution work.

>click here<


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

My Elektroblok blew on our last trip. There was a loud bang and smoke came from the unit so I believe that the internal glass fuse has blown.
I am taking it to Peter Hambilton this very afternoon so I will report back later in the day. Peter initially said that replacing the glass fuse would probably not work.
A replacement/reconditioned one is around £200 or so with a new unit around the £500 mark.

What worries me is that it seems to have caused by a spike or surge in power which could happen again I presume. Anyone know if there is any protection against this?

Bob45


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Andrew, as far as I'm aware all of your hab electrics are connected through the EBL. So if you remove it the back part of the van will be effectively dead. 

On the plus side. Schaudt have an excellent reputation & I would'nt hesitate to sent my ELB back there if it developed a fault. 

Hope you get sorted soon. Please post an update & let us know what was wrong with it.

Regards Dave.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Andrew,

the "Elektroblock" contains battery charger, split charge relays, and all the 12V distribution. So if you remove it, your 12V habitation system will be dead. Unfortunately. 



Bob45 said:


> My Elektroblok blew on our last trip. There was a loud bang and smoke came from the unit so I believe that the internal glass fuse has blown.


Fuses neither bang nor smoke if they blow. It is more likely that in your case a capacitor has blown. It is rather unlikely, but not impossible, that a capacitor blows spontaneously, without any external surge as a trigger. Though, if this happens more often, then this is an indication of either bad circuit design, or low-grade (read as: cheap) components being used.

Unfortunately, a blowing capacitor usually makes quite a mess, so in many cases replacing only the capacitor is not enough.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Anybody know anything about Elektroblok's..? - update*

Just had a new Elektroblok fitted.
Once opened up there was a lot of damage inside. Peter Hambilton thought it may have ben caused by a surge in power but not sure. He said that he had had quite a few blown Elektrobloks inso it seems like a common fault.
I also had a surge protector fitted. Schaudt (makers of the Elektroblok) now recommend one.
Bob45


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Anybody know anything about Elektroblok's..? - update*

Just had a new Elektroblok fitted.
Once opened up there was a lot of damage inside. Peter Hambilton thought it may have ben caused by a surge in power but not sure. He said that he had had quite a few blown Elektrobloks inso it seems like a common fault.
I also had a surge protector fitted. Schaudt (makers of the Elektroblok) now recommend one.
Bob45


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Anybody know anything about Elektroblok's..? - update*

Just had a new Elektroblok fitted.
Once opened up there was a lot of damage inside. Peter Hambilton thought it may have ben caused by a surge in power but not sure. He said that he had had quite a few blown Elektrobloks inso it seems like a common fault.
I also had a surge protector fitted. Schaudt (makers of the Elektroblok) now recommend one.
Bob45


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Have you just lost battery charging? If so leave the thing in situ, unplug the kettle plug and use soley as a 12 volt distribution unit and purchase a replacement battery charger.

There are many many on the market but a good value unit is Halfords own float battery charger that can be left permanmently connected.

Use the now spare mains supply to the electroblok to power it and connect using the supplied leads to the battery!

Job done! much cheaper and without loss of motorhome!  

Who said the trades no use on MotorhomeFacts? :lol:


----------



## therising (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the replies / advice / suggestions received so far. 

I think we are going to go ahead and remove the unit then send it off for repair - as has been suggested, it looks as though we will still be able to use / move the camper in the meantime, albeit with no 12v system. 

If anybody has any ideas / suggestions on surge protector type devices that we can fit once the EBL is repaired, this would be appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*ELEKTROBLOCK - VAN BITZ*

Sound advice from Eddie.

Elektroblock are a substancial company with a large chunk of the European motorhomes market . They seem good at communication and always helpfull. However the number of units where the switching FET or a capacitor has gone short circuit with a corresponding demolosion of the power supply PCB is alarming.

I believe its time for Elektroblock to hold their hand up and offer free repairs and technical upgrade so that problems of this type are not repeated.

I note that Hymer now offer Mastervolt systems in their better motorhomes.

How many failures other systems in motorhomes do we hear about?

C.


----------



## 124355 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Elektroblok problem*

We've got an Elektroblok 109 on our Hymer (carvan) - yes I know.... Can we do as Eddie suggested and attach a charger all the time. At the moment we are disconnecting the battery and charging it then reconnecting. It charges from the car but not from hook up. It also charges from external charger. ust didn't want to damage the rest of the Elektroblok.

Thanks - a bit new to all this!


----------

